
Intercom's new funding brings valuation to $1.275B - borisjabes
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/26/intercoms-new-funding-brings-valuation-to-1-point-275-billion.html
======
borisjabes
Is this the first unicorn in the 500 Startups portfolio?

